# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Steken

## vildann11

Goedenavond, ik ben 17 jaar! En kan weer niet slapen omdat ik steken in me hart rondom me hard boven op me rug enzo heb! Het is heel vervelend het lykt alsof ik gewoon dood ga, me linkerarm word beetje lam en ook rook ik best veel, ik wil naar de dokter maar als ik eenmaal in slaap ben gevallen en de volgende dag gewoon naar school ga vergeet ik het en begint het de avond erop weer! Ik maak me erg zorgen en stress een beetje erover me vriendinnen zeggen dat ze er ook last van hebben maar toch vind ik het een beetje eng! Moet ik naar de dokter of is het normaal dat ik dit soort dingen heb want weer een avond dat ik niet kan slapen  :Frown:  Alvast bedankt groetjes

----------


## MissMolly

Gewoon naar de dokter gaan.
Waarschijnlijk is het niets, maar de enige die dat met zekerheid kan vaststellen is de dokter. ALS het iets is waar naar gekeken moet worden, kan je dat het beste zo snel mogelijk laten doen, en als het niets voorstelt, weet je dat toch ook liefst zo snel mogelijk.... 
Want zeg nou zelf, je gaat je toch niet nachtenlang ongerust liggen maken als de dokter je in een paar minuten gerust kan stellen?

----------


## vildann11

Ja je hebt helemaal gelijk, maar overdag dan gebeurt het ook weleens maar dan is dat egt erg en dan paar minuten achter elkaar dooor, maar ik denk dat het meer komt door het roken en ook omdat ik astma heb ik ga snel een afspraak maken en hopelijk krijg ik een goed antwoord bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## dotito

Als je 100 percent zeker wilt zijn moet je een volledig onderzoek van je hart laten doen. Is omdat ik dat ook is heb meegemaakt dus ik ken dat gevoel best. Een lange tijd geleden ook altijd maar steken en steken werd er echt angstig van. Toen maar naar de hartspecialist gebeld afspraak gemaakt en een volledig onderzoek laten doen en als resultaat, mijn hart was zo gezond als een visje  :Smile:  Natuurlijk op den duur kan het ook psychosomatisch zijn en dan word het een cirkeltje. 

En roken doet ook geen goed bij een mens, natuurlijk reageert iedereen daar anders op.

Wens je alvast heel veel beterschap  :Wink:

----------

